# PA/Monitor help!



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

A while ago I picked up a Yorkville M1610 powered and a couple 15" speakers to go with it. Sounds great for what we are using it for which is jamming in my basement. 
Yesterday I had a chance to pick up a couple of monitors for dirt cheap but for the life of me can't figure out how to hook them up. I would like to be able to control them separately from the main so that rules out daisy chaining them. 
Each channel has a monitor volume, unsure where that output is. Is it the one 1/4 passive out on the front? If so do I need to run out to a power amp the to monitors. 
On the flip side, if I do decide to daisy chain them should I be concerned with the power differential? The mains are 300w vs 80w. 
I run vocals and bass through the pa. The reason I wanted to run them separately was so I could only have the vocals in them. 
Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Here is a link to the mixer manual if that helps. 


http://yorkville.com/downloads/ownersman/om_m810m1610.pdf?v=1365088218


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The M1610 has two power amps that you can assign in one of two ways. They can either be for your mains output in stereo or one amp for mains and one amp for monitors.

I would go the second way. I don't think you will be running out of power with the mains using only one amp, and that allows you a separate mains mix and monitor mix. The manual should be able to step you through the set up. If not, I can try and help with any setup questions you may have.

This is also assuming your monitors are passive (ie. don't have an ac plug and volume control on them, only a 1/4" jack). If they do, then you can use the line level monitor out on the front panel to drive them and use both M1610 power amps to drive the mains.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I meant to say they were passive. So I would run A as the mains and B as monitors? 
In doing that the two master volumes would work as such?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, by the looks of the front panel, if you push the button between the two graphs, the A side will be your mains and the B side will be your monitors, graphic EQs included. 

It looks like there are two master volumes and effects sends for mains and monitors under graph A. Ignore the 1/4" monitor out on the front panel, that would send a line level signal to an amp or powered speakers. The speaker outputs on the back will now be Mains Out (A) and Monitor Out (B). Two speakers daisy chained (in parallel, so 4 ohms assuming a pair of 8 ohm speakers) to these outputs should be no problem for the amp, from a load POV. 

And unless your basement is palatial, you should have more than enough power. Remember, those monitors are in the same acoustic space so you're adding them into the mix, if you will, unless you have very distinct monitor area and mains area. For my jam room, I have only mains that cover the room. We all hear the same system, audience and performers alike. That's the KISS principle at work.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey thanks again. You know were I was going wrong was that button. I remember when I bought it the guy telling me about it. I kept looking at the phantom power button and thinking, well that's not it. LOL. Funny how that button is on the back between the speaker outs. Then I finally saw the button on the front. 

We were just using the mains but when I saw these at L&M yesterday for $100 for the pair I thought what the hell. I have a hard time being in pitch sometimes so if I can hear myself better it helps. The only thing I don't like about them is that they are not wedge style. But I will figure out a way to tilt them. Seeing as the singer and I stand across from the other guitar player I may just tether the handles together and set them up teepee style. 
Thanks again H/D!!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Two speakers daisy chained (in parallel, so 4 ohms assuming a pair of 8 ohm speakers) to these outputs should be no problem for the amp, from a load POV.


I was more worried about the speakers because of the bass being in the mains. Only 10" and 80w. 

Got it ready to rock now. Looking forward to next weeks jam. Haven't jammed since early June. Eek!!!


----------

